# GUNSAN-SAEMANGEUM | Land Reclamation and Developments



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Saemangeum is an estuarine tidal flat on the coast of the Yellow Sea in South Korea. It was dammed by the government of South Korea's Saemangeum Seawall Project, completed in April 2006, after a long fight between the government and environmental activists, and is scheduled to be converted into either agricultural or industrial land.





Saemangeum Dam - South Korea - Historical Views - Earth Watching


View large image [JPG 308 KB] Saemangeum is an estuarine tidal flat on the coast of the Yellow Sea in South Korea....



earth.esa.int





















Saemangeum - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------

